# Can You help me find the best of  4?



## pratheeshps (Mar 22, 2013)

I am looking for a laptop under 42k for a Dell model.Finally found 4 New Inspiron 15R-5521ultrabook models.Can you help me to select from one of these models?

1. with i3u at 36k

2. i3u with AMD 8730 M at 39k

3. i5u at 40k

4. i5u with AMD8730 at 43k

Here is the link 

*www.dell.com/in/p/inspiron-15r-5521/fs

My preferance is the 3rd one .What do you suggest?.

I am a casual user & I don't want any need for gaming.I need a performing computer doing casual tasks like browsing,multimedia playback with ease & a decent battery life.

Is i3u performance lower than i3M model?

Is Entrylevel GPU can be avoided for a satisfactory Windows8 performance?

Is ultrabooks performs much lower than laptops or are they performing neck to neck?

Is 4 cell 40WHr battery cell a concern?

Is it better to leave a Entrylevel Graphic card for a better battery Life?

Is there any better model you can suggest instead of this?

NB:In the poll,pls read as 15R instead of 14R.


Thank you for sharing your time with my question.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2013)

Get the 4th one.
Well to be frank u processors are always cr@p when it comes to raw power output. But they provide better battery life in comparison to normal m or qm processors. I still emphasise on laptop with graphic card and windows 8 sometimes get annoying so first try them out and then decide that you actually need windows8 or not.


----------



## pratheeshps (Mar 23, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Get the 4th one.
> Well to be frank u processors are always cr@p when it comes to raw power output. But they provide better battery life in comparison to normal m or qm processors. I still emphasise on laptop with graphic card and windows 8 sometimes get annoying so first try them out and then decide that you actually need windows8 or not.



The 4th one is out of my budget though & it may cost around 45k final price.Actually I am thinking abt the i5U model.

Can you give an opinion abt that model?

Regarding the windows8,I have tried it as soon as it launched on October 26.I felt it annoying & decided to stay with Windows7.Windows8 is not an issue.I am looking for compact models with a premium feel & I don't think any other brands provide ultrabooks around 40k[I may be wrong].

Can you provide an example to show where i5 U & i5M stand in performance?

Is Laptops & ultrabooks differ a lot in battery life or is it comparable?

If you can suggest any other model [Ultrabook or laptop] around 42k,you are welcome.


----------



## powerstarprince (Mar 23, 2013)

Is i3u performance lower than i3M model?
-Yes performance will be less because of clock speed

Is Entrylevel GPU can be avoided for a satisfactory Windows8 performance?
-Intel HD 4000 graphics can handle

Is ultrabooks performs much lower than laptops or are they performing neck to neck?
-Ultrabooks come with Intel U processors in most cases, perform less compared and thus, have extended hours of battery usage. Ultrabooks are meant to be thin and light, thus not all have good battery life when equipped with mainstream specs.

Is 4 cell 40WHr battery cell a concern?
-Not a concern, want more battery life u can upgrade to a 6-cell 65Whr battery in dell.

Is it better to leave a Entrylevel Graphic card for a better battery Life?
-Most of graphic cards underclock at idle times, so battery level definitely depends upon your usage. When u run performance hungry apps such as games and stuff, your gpu requires more power to perform the task.

Is there any better model you can suggest instead of this?
-I think the dell 15r with i5 U proc and no discrete gpu at 40k base price is sufficient.

Performance comparison of i5M and i5U *www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> The 4th one is out of my budget though & it may cost around 45k final price.Actually I am thinking abt the i5U model.
> 
> Can you give an opinion abt that model?
> 
> ...



Then you should with the third one.


----------



## pratheeshps (Mar 23, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Then you should with the third one.



I have some other consideration if you don't mind replying for

Laptop Buy - pratheesh ps | Liiist

I have read the review of notebookcheck.net abt this new model Inspiron 15R 5521 .It shows that the display quality is weak,viewing angles are not great..Else is fine

Can You check?  

*www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Dell-Inspiron-15R-5521-Notebook.88075.0.html


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2013)

i'll say if you want to play games, then avoid ultrabook. avoid any ULV processor as far as possible. instead go for a 3rd gen i5 without any discrete GPU. HD4000 is perfectly capable of handling most recent games at low settings and old games at mid-high details.

reason for avoiding ultrabook is 2: first of all they are slim and thus tends to get hot if you start gaming as their cooling is limited. secondly even the GPU used are usually clocked low usually to reduce the heat impacting the gaming performance. of course most laptops can't match the weight of an ultrabook and generally a 47WHr battery in an ultrabook will give 2 times the backup of a normal laptop with the same standard battery. but at what price? non-removable battery, limited upgradibility (usually 1 single ram slot), no access to cooling fan making cleaning an absolute pain, no DVD drive, unsatisfactory feedback from keyboard.

so unless you want to carry your laptop everyday avoid ultrabooks because they have way too many drawbacks.


----------



## pratheeshps (Mar 24, 2013)

sam said:


> i'll say if you want to play games, then avoid ultrabook. avoid any ULV processor as far as possible. instead go for a 3rd gen i5 without any discrete GPU. HD4000 is perfectly capable of handling most recent games at low settings and old games at mid-high details.
> 
> reason for avoiding ultrabook is 2: first of all they are slim and thus tends to get hot if you start gaming as their cooling is limited. secondly even the GPU used are usually clocked low usually to reduce the heat impacting the gaming performance. of course most laptops can't match the weight of an ultrabook and generally a 47WHr battery in an ultrabook will give 2 times the backup of a normal laptop with the same standard battery. but at what price? non-removable battery, limited upgradibility (usually 1 single ram slot), no access to cooling fan making cleaning an absolute pain, no DVD drive, unsatisfactory feedback from keyboard.
> 
> so unless you want to carry your laptop everyday avoid ultrabooks because they have way too many drawbacks.




Thank You Sam.

Can You suggest some good alternatives within the budget?I prefer Dell because I know their after sales support [I own a Dell XPS 15z & enjoy Dell premier service].

If not Dell,pls suggest one with good after sales support?

How abt Lenovo,Samsung,Toshiba,HP brand?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2013)

your best bet is to try to find this laptop locally: HP G6 2016TX. it is discontinued but if you are lucky may find some old stock.

else check this: HP Pavilion G4-2049TX but is 14"


----------



## pratheeshps (Mar 26, 2013)

sam said:


> your best bet is to try to find this laptop locally: HP G6 2016TX. it is discontinued but if you are lucky may find some old stock.
> 
> else check this: HP Pavilion G4-2049TX but is 14"



I have checked for G6 2016TX & find it in naaptol but the sellers are not well known like saholic & supremeindia.This model is plasticky but I found out an HP anodized aluminium model at Rs.36000[Homeshop 18 offer].The only drawback I found out is the lack of discrete graphics.This model is offering i5 M ,6 GB Ram,6 Hour 6 cell battery life,7200 rpm -500 GB hardisk & not an ultrabook.How do you rate this model?I think it is a killer one.

HP 4440s (3rd Gen Core i5 3210M (2.5 GHz) - 6GB DDR3 - 500GB - 14'' - DOS) Probook (Anodized Aluminium) | Laptops | Computer and Peripherals | HomeShop18.com



sam said:


> your best bet is to try to find this laptop locally: HP G6 2016TX. it is discontinued but if you are lucky may find some old stock.
> 
> else check this: HP Pavilion G4-2049TX but is 14"


 
The 2016 TX is not available in local market too..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> I have checked for G6 2016TX & find it in naaptol but the sellers are not well known like saholic & supremeindia.This model is plasticky but I found out an HP anodized aluminium model at Rs.36000[Homeshop 18 offer].The only drawback I found out is the lack of discrete graphics.This model is offering i5 M ,6 GB Ram,6 Hour 6 cell battery life,7200 rpm -500 GB hardisk & not an ultrabook.How do you rate this model?I think it is a killer one.
> 
> HP 4440s (3rd Gen Core i5 3210M (2.5 GHz) - 6GB DDR3 - 500GB - 14'' - DOS) Probook (Anodized Aluminium) | Laptops | Computer and Peripherals | HomeShop18.com



Probook are best for non-gamers. for 36k, go for it eye closed. HD4000 will take care of most games you throw at it.


----------



## pratheeshps (Mar 27, 2013)

sam said:


> Probook are best for non-gamers. for 36k, go for it eye closed. HD4000 will take care of most games you throw at it.



Thank you Sam,

I think I found the best around 36k..Also Gaming is not so priority for me.



sam said:


> Probook are best for non-gamers. for 36k, go for it eye closed. HD4000 will take care of most games you throw at it.



I have enquired abt this Hp probook model for local purchase .They replied it is out of stock now but they can bring one from the company directly if I demand.It is available for 38k.
Also they told me abt the warranty issue which occur if I purchase it from Online like "Out of region-issue".

From Homeshop18,it is available at 2k less,ie,36k.

Also I have read bad reviews abt Homeshop18 like defective product shipping,support issue & delay in shipping etc.I haven't done any online purchase at this price before.Pros like you can guide me to make a decision.

What would you suggest-Local Purchase or Online purchase?


----------



## pratheeshps (Mar 27, 2013)

sam said:


> Probook are best for non-gamers. for 36k, go for it eye closed. HD4000 will take care of most games you throw at it.



Heard Good things abt the Sony laptops.My friends suggest me to consider Sony Vaio laptops,prior to any other ones.I found they are a little overpriced & they are not updated with i5 Ivybridge in their some models.Also Ivybridge models are above 42k.Any one know Sony laptops with i5 & DOS.

Could anyone suggest if going for Sony Vaio is better?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> Heard Good things abt the Sony laptops.My friends suggest me to consider Sony Vaio laptops,prior to any other ones.I found they are a little overpriced & they are not updated with i5 Ivybridge in their some models.Also Ivybridge models are above 42k.Any one know Sony laptops with i5 & DOS.



Most Sony laptops ship with Windows OSso won't be cheap. My suggestion is stick to HP Probook.



pratheeshps said:


> I have enquired abt this Hp probook model for local purchase .They replied it is out of stock now but they can bring one from the company directly if I demand.It is available for 38k.



you inquired in the official HP showroom? they always have a higher pricetag and you can't bargain.



pratheeshps said:


> Also they told me abt the warranty issue which occur if I purchase it from Online like "Out of region-issue".



either they don't know anything regarding warranty or trying to confuse you. most likely they mean international warranty.



pratheeshps said:


> Also I have read bad reviews abt Homeshop18 like defective product shipping,support issue & delay in shipping etc.I haven't done any online purchase at this price before.Pros like you can guide me to make a decision.



homeshop18's service is fine so if you get a defective product they'll replace it for you but their shipping is extremely slow having experienced it myself many times.



pratheeshps said:


> What would you suggest-Local Purchase or Online purchase?



pay 2k more and have peace of mine  but first check in other computer stores where you may find the laptop for 26-27k with some free goodies.


----------



## pratheeshps (Mar 28, 2013)

sam said:


> pay 2k more and have peace of mine  but first check in other computer stores where you may find the laptop for 26-27k with some free goodies.



Probook models are available at 27k ?!!  Why they are so cheap?Is they are faulty ,non-moving models?

I have enquired at popular showroom here at Trivandrum , they are majordealers of  laptops here including Apple products.Sure I will check with other showrooms too..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> Probook models are available at 27k ?!!  Why they are so cheap?Is they are faulty ,non-moving models?



typo. i mean 36-37k


----------



## pratheeshps (Mar 31, 2013)

Now I thinking of buying HP G4-2049TX since it has a decent graphic card 7670.One of my friends suggested me to go for a laptop model with a dedicated GPU but not mentioning any specific model.He says Graphic card boosts multimedia playback & display than the integrated graphics.Is it true?

Is HP a reliable brand?I have seen a newsreport in which consumer court ordered HP to pay Rs.1.7 lakh for a consumer for a defective laptop & defective service occurred in July 2012.Also is this model prone to breakage due to plastic body?

The specific G4-2049TX has intel Processor + Amd Radeon 7670.I have read in this forum abt switching between Intel & AMD graphics is dependant of Graphics driver availability.Will it be a pain in a** for users?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> Now I thinking of buying HP G4-2049TX since it has a decent graphic card 7670.One of my friends suggested me to go for a laptop model with a dedicated GPU but not mentioning any specific model.He says Graphic card boosts multimedia playback & display than the integrated graphics.Is it true?



this was true 2-3yrs ago when Core2Duo or 1st gen Core i series used to rule the world with hyper crappy integrated graphics. But with 3rd gen multimedia playback is very well handled by integrated graphics. and i don't know what your friend referred by display. display and graphics card has no connection AFAIK.



pratheeshps said:


> Is HP a reliable brand?I have seen a newsreport in which consumer court ordered HP to pay Rs.1.7 lakh for a consumer for a defective laptop & defective service occurred in July 2012.Also is this model prone to breakage due to plastic body?



most reliable laptop brand in India. Dell comes next with equal points though but will cost you more. Unless you try to do some torture test like sitting on the lid or dropping it on concrete, it should not. But still my suggestion is to go with Probook 4440S. You don't need a GPU though having one won't do any harm. You can always turn the Radeon GPU off and keep using the Intel integrated GPU.



pratheeshps said:


> The specific G4-2049TX has intel Processor + Amd Radeon 7670.I have read in this forum abt switching between Intel & AMD graphics is dependant of Graphics driver availability.Will it be a pain in a** for users?



There is always the unofficial driver that takes care of any problem without affecting warranty (software rarely affects warranty).


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 1, 2013)

sam said:


> But still my suggestion is to go with Probook 4440S. You don't need a GPU though having one won't do any harm.



You are suggesting that Probook is a worthy buy than 2049TX .

 2049TX has a slight edge over probook in Gaming?

They perform equally good in multimedia playback ?

Probook is a balanced performer?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> You are suggesting that Probook is a worthy buy than 2049TX .



if you want a 15" laptop, non-reflective display, LOT better build quality (had hands on with probook as well as G6), longer battery life, less heating (because it lacks a GPU so fan has to cool only the processor), number pad. keyboard on both the laptops should be equal. same for warranty.



pratheeshps said:


> 2049TX has a slight edge over probook in Gaming?



2049TX can run like Battlefield 3 at mid-high details which probook can run only at lowest settings. but if you are more interested in games like FIFA, Dirt or some indie game, Probook will work just fine.



pratheeshps said:


> They perform equally good in multimedia playback ?



yes. don't ask me about audio quality because i had hands on with probook at a computer shop and can't test anything.



pratheeshps said:


> Probook is a balanced performer?



at least you'll have fewer complains.


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 1, 2013)

sam said:


> at least you'll have fewer complains.



Thank You Sam..& decided to have Probook as my first Laptop


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> Thank You Sam..& decided to have Probook as my first Laptop



i'll be joining you but with a cheaper model soon


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 2, 2013)

sam said:


> i'll be joining you but with a cheaper model soon



Which model do you intend to purchase?Probook with i3 or something else?

I am using my brother's XPS 15z now...& had a long relation with Sempron desktop which died a couple of months  ago & new Lap will be my companion for the coming years.

Also my parents are too keen to know how to use a computer & they are too glad for this new entry.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> Which model do you intend to purchase?Probook with i3 or something else?
> 
> I am using my brother's XPS 15z now...& had a long relation with Sempron desktop which died a couple of months  ago & new Lap will be my companion for the coming years.



4445S.



pratheeshps said:


> Also my parents are too keen to know how to use a computer & they are too glad for this new entry.



tried hard but parents simply won't learn. absolutely no interest in PCs. gave up.


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 2, 2013)

sam said:


> 4445S.



with AMD proc. & 3 years onsite warranty..seems like a good deal..



sam said:


> tried hard but parents simply won't learn. absolutely no interest in PCs. gave up.



Yep..that's true..but they asked me this time while my earlier attempts are a failure.Now they have enough time to learn...It's a great to share knowledge to our parents..will order today or tomorrow..   
5 days delay occur since probook are not available in stock anywhere..


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 5, 2013)

sam said:


> i'll be joining you but with a cheaper model soon



Last Minute changes..got Sony vaio E14A15FN -Local purchase..Rs.39500...White & Elegant Vaio..[expected a black one which is unavailable]..better spec's..900p..Glossy finish..still to check actual performance..Only disappointment is with slightly low build quality[Screen Flap,Trackpad]..Keyboard & Trackpad is fairly good..Proper review would be soon...

Thank You for your great support


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 5, 2013)

congrats. plastic body means you'll have some problems with Screen flap. happens with most laptop. waiting for a review.


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 7, 2013)

sam said:


> congrats. plastic body means you'll have some problems with Screen flap. happens with most laptop. waiting for a review.



Hello Sam,    Proper review will be done soon..Done a fresh installation..Drivers are still being downloaded..I am glad that you are happy with the purchase..

Sharing a snap of my PC ..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2013)

BTW remember you can't install catalyst driver from AMD's site. Vaio only accepts Sony's own customized Catalyst driver package.


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 7, 2013)

sam said:


> BTW remember you can't install catalyst driver from AMD's site. Vaio only accepts Sony's own customized Catalyst driver package.



Where could I get this?I can't find it on Sony Vaio support


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> Where could I get this?I can't find it on Sony Vaio support



Support for SVE14A15FN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Support for SVE14A15FN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India



I can't find AMD catalyst control center on the site.AMD provides the software but it's not compatible with Sony Vaio.Also Vaio Control center software is not the downloads,which helps to control fan speed,battery charging etc.

I can't find any of these anywhere on the web


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 8, 2013)

*postimg.org/image/c0qjxlbwr/full/

Thats the one.


----------

